# Mashiro's Baby Betta Journal (Pic Heavy)



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, I went to Petco today to pick up some plants and aquarium bulbs and came home with this guy/gal!

The tank is one of my personal favorites, the Aqueon Mini Bow 2.5 Gallon. I've got a Tetra Whisper Filter in there, that's adjustable to the lowest flow right now.

I've got him/her on a diet of frozen brine shrimp, and 3 crushed NLS throughout the day.

This is just after feeding time and he/she looks very chubby and full right now, but is very active and curious about everything around him/her! :-D









Gorgeous coloring on the body and fins, as seen here.










Fantasy themed tank. I'm a sucker for dragons and such. ;-)










You can see here I've got a bit of Java Moss for a hiding and resting spot, can't wait to see what it looks like when it's grown in a bit!










This is the lighting I used because I absolutely HATE incandescent and replace them whenever possible.










That's all for now!

I will try to update weekly with his/her progress.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wanted to get an image in here where he/she wasn't full of food! Now you can see their actual body conformation!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks cute :3


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovely colour, I can see why you came home with a new friend


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, here it is the 3rd day I've had (what I'm pretty certain is a boy) Merlin and he hasn't eaten one crumb of NLS. The only thing I can get him to eat is frozen brine shrimp.

Anyone here got any idea how I might get him to chomp on the NLS a bit too?

(So far, I've just been crushing it to a powder and sprinkling it in. Merlin won't touch it.)


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Just look at that color!


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats a pretty cool dragon you have there, it would be awesome if it was floating though. Just thinking out of the box.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Hehe, yeah that would be pretty cool.

Too bad he's made of ceramic or some other such heavy, non-floaty material. lol


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, just saw the castle, can Merlin fit through that hole?


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, he sure can!

He likes to poke his head through and peek at me sometimes. It's the cutest!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

GREAT new, guys!

Merlin has started eating his crushed NLS pellets! Phew! That's a relief...

Now that this dummy fish knows that stuff I put in his tank that kind of smells weird is food, I'm hoping to see lots of growth from him!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

*WEEK 1:*​
Oh yeah! Official update number one! My baby has been kind of a picky eater since I'm gotten him, but he's finally learned that crushed pellet is food! I added a tiny little bit of wisteria to his tank as an experiment, just to see if it would survive. You can see the duckweed floating and doing fine, and the java moss is well... moss. ;-)









Here you can see his size versus everything else in the tank. He's grown a little.










What do you think guys? Boy? Girl? Way too early to tell?


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

I honestly dont know but Merlin is very cute!


----------

